# AVP2 Install Error



## ILoveSeb (Jul 3, 2007)

When trying to install AVP2 I get the error message "Error installing iKernel.exe: (0x10000)"

I really want this game to work, does anyone have any answers and solutions please?

I didn't pay money just for the game not to work. I know it's an issue with my computer but I'd really appreciate help. Looking up InstallShield issues on Google did no work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've already googled the error code, you've probably already tried this solution from InstallShield *http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108450*
What other fixes have you tried?


----------



## ILoveSeb (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, I've tried the solutions on that page to no avail. I've not really had any other suggestions from google pages as to what else I can do. I've tried deleting the folder named "6" in the InstallShield folder under common files and tried updating the ikernel file--that didn't help. I don't know what else I could try. I've tried contacting a game forum and am still waiting replies from there.


----------



## ILoveSeb (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay, I got past that ikernel error and now I've got a whole different problem. The game is installed and everything but whenever I try to start the game by clicking the icon nothing happens at all! I've watched the task manager "processes" tab and I'll watch it right after I click AVP2 and the avp2 process will pop up for not even half of a second and disappear and nothing else happens at all.

Is there anything I can do? Please and thank you.


----------



## ILoveSeb (Jul 3, 2007)

I solved the first problem but then another one came. ^


----------

